# Newb here - Domane 2.3 or 4.5 and sizing ?



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a Trek Dual Sport 8.4 now and wanted to try a road bike out so went down to the LBS and took a 2.3 for a 26 mile spin which included some hills - I was impressed. It was a 56cm bike, I found toward the end of the ride that I was sitting way back on the seat (not used to a road bike) and I am not sure if I was pushing myself back there pedalling or if I need a 58cm so I am going to try a 58 next weekend on the same loop. The reach on the 56 felt great on the hoods and in the drops, was just concerned it might be too small due to the back of the seat thing. Anyway, the guys at the shop said they had a 58 4.5 they would have built middle of the week and thought I might want to take it for a ride. they also have a 58cm 2.3 ready to roll, but I wanted to wait till I had time for a long ride again to try the different size. The gearing on the rear of the 4.5 is 12/28 vs 2.3 is 12/30 and both have the same crank gearing 50/34, not sure if I will need the larger sprocket on the rear, the 2.3 climbed nicely but there are bigger hills around here than what I rode today, not too big though. The 2.3 has a 105 set and the 4.5 is ultegra. 

I'm a little concerned about carbon frames being a bit fragile, I have twice not clipped out in time and fell over  but I only have 500 miles using clipless pedals so I may not do it so much in the future. Also concerned about simple maintenance on the bike including removing a tire to change a flat on a carbon frame, adjusting the seat, adding a light etc - I'm an experience mechanic with good torque wrenches including an inch lb torque wrench but still a bit apprehensive and don't want to be tied to the LBS for every little thing. 

So, what do you think, am I being too cautious about the carbon frame? What advantages besides a bit more comfortable ride and a few less lbs would I expect to see and will the comfort be significant? I typically ride 25-40 miles at a time, a few times a week but am limited by my hands getting numb on my current bike, the Domane has enough different hand positions so I think I can do longer rides with it probably. Any thoughts on the back of the seat thing? Any other thoughts on the 2.3 vs 4.5?


----------



## brizco (Aug 19, 2012)

I was looking into buying a domane 2.3c ...it weighs only 2lbs more than the full carbon madone i tested...and it felt alot smoother too ...i too was kinda weary about a full carbon frame ...i hope someone on here with more knowledge answers your question


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, 
I bought a Domane 2.0 56cm. It's great except for the wheels and tires. The wheels are heavy and basic, the tires are 25's that feel more like 28's. I rode a 1.5 before settling on the Domane and it had the same wheels but 23's instead, and felt a bit faster getting up to speed. You might want to consider dropping down to the 2.0 and swapping out the wheels and tires.
The only difference between the 2.0 and 2.3 is Tiagra vs 105. I've found the Tiagra to be quite competent. You can always upgrade the group piece by piece. 
I've got over 250 miles on it since the beginning of the month and loving it.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

Wen I started biking I went with an Aluminum/Carbon Fuji ACR 1.0 (Rival/Force) on sale for $1,400.00 and I love that bike. That is the type of bike you need in the beginning so you don't worry. They are practically bomb proof and let you worry about getting better with your bike skills and not about crashing an cracking your carbon frame. Then once you have spent time honing your riding skills, saving your money and sue that you will continue to ride, go out and buy that full carbon bike. I now ride a Felt F3 and I'm in love once again.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jan 23, 2009)

Gumbyman said:


> Wen I started biking I went with an Aluminum/Carbon Fuji ACR 1.0 (Rival/Force) on sale for $1,400.00 and I love that bike. That is the type of bike you need in the beginning so you don't worry. They are practically bomb proof and let you worry about getting better with your bike skills and not about crashing an cracking your carbon frame. Then once you have spent time honing your riding skills, saving your money and sue that you will continue to ride, go out and buy that full carbon bike. I now ride a Felt F3 and I'm in love once again.


What's wrong with a full carbon bike at the start? It's not like most people are gonna go out and lay their bike down a bunch when they're starting out. Get what you can afford.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I can afford a lot more bike than my wife is willing to let me buy! Of course she doesn't really need to know what I spent either. . Seriously, they are both with in the range i am willing to spend on a bike now. I will most assuredly fall over for not clipping out some time and will want to turn a wrench (Allen socket) on it and don't want to crack my egg when I could have saved a grand for something that I wouldn't have had problems with. I am less likely to fall over for not clipping out now as I have about 400 miles on the clipless pedals now, but it will probalby happen again. 

Is the 400 series frame as strong as the 5 and 6 or are they just lighter and stiffer with the higher dollar frames. If you fall over at a stop how likely.are you to crack the frame or bars etc?


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

theextremist04 said:


> What's wrong with a full carbon bike at the start? It's not like most people are gonna go out and lay their bike down a bunch when they're starting out. Get what you can afford.


Go ahead and do that, but in the beginning the chances of falling (clipless pedals...We've all done that) or deciding you road biking is not for you happens a lot. Why not go with a lesser bike up front and once you are comfortable with clipless pedals and some group riding, then buy the full on carbon bike. I truly don't give a crap, but my thinking is logical and yes if you like. The original poster did say he has fallen twice not clipping out in time...On a carbon bike that could mean taking the bike in and making sure there is no damage.


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

The falling due to the pedal issue is something to consider but working on a carbon frame should not be that big of an issue if you pay attention. If you know that you are going to ride then buy the best frame you can afford. You can always upgrade wheels but upgrading the remaining components most of the time is not a good investment. 

Ultimately the key is finding the bike that fits and then riding it.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Definitely going to stick with riding - it's a blast and much better way to get exercise than my eliptical in front of netflix shows in our exercise room. I'm not looking forward to Winter and losing my road time.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

As far as sizing goes I'd talk to the guys at the LBS and see if they can give you a fit. In addition to test riding both sizes they will be able to help you a lot in deciding which size is for you. They'll also help you get the seat height, spacer stack under the stem, seat fore/aft, and all of those other little things right without having to go through a bunch of trial and error by yourself. 

As far as 2.3 vs 4.5 goes that's up to you. Retail price difference between the two is nearly $1,000, but the difference may be different at the shop. Just make sure you don't ride the 4.5 and fall in love with it unless you are willing to pay for it. If you are willing to foot the bill then the 4.5 will be a great bike. If not then the 2.3 will be more than capable as well. 

Good luck with your decisions. I really am intrigued by the design of the Domane and I'd love to give one a ride myself, especially since the roads around hear aren't the smoothest for sure.


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

If you can afford the 4.5 obviously go with that, as far as frame sizing I would have the bike shop fit you. If you do go with the 2.3 you could consider getting a new saddle that fits your riding style you can also adjust the saddle forward/backward to make up for your movement along it. Personally if you're serious about continuing to ride I would definitely buy the 4.5 since you're bound to want more from your groupset as you progress. The carbon frame is tough removing/installing the wheels won't have any effect on its life (I'm pretty sure the 2.3 has a carbon fork too so really no difference). Carbon frames offer so much more than just weight, they absorb a lot of road vibration making a much more comfortable ride. As for the ulnar neuropathy you have in your fingers, that can be addressed by bike fit I had the same problem and added gel inserts under my bar tape and it's helped out a ton. Hope this helps!


----------



## blueisola (Aug 20, 2012)

For what it's worth I just started road cycling a year ago and as my first road bike endeavor right out of the gate I went with the Madone 3.1. I was looking at an alloy frame with carbon forks, but my dealer pointed out that the 3.1 was on sale; I would have been an idiot for not spending the bit of extra cash for the full carbon upgrade. And I couldn't be happier with my decision. Not that I really have anything to compare it to. If you are already well adept at riding, road bike or not, I wouldn't worry about the prospect of dumping and cracking the full carbon frame. And definitely get a proper fitting at your local. Everyone is a bit different, but I am a bit over 5'10" and about 160 fitted with the 56cm 3.1 Madone. Ultimately make sure you get what you want!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I went by the LBS at lunch and sat on a 58 and it seemed like a longer reach to the hoods than the 56 of course, but this was a bit much. I'll try it for a ride I guess Saturday morning - they have 58 4.5 but no 56 and it will be end of October before a 56 is available which is the end of the riding season around here so I'd just wait till next year. I'm between 6' and 6'1 and 200lbs, surprised a 58 doesn't feel right based on other riders I know and what I hear on this board. Maybe I just need to ride it and see. 

I was surprised they said Trek doesn't recommend transporting or storing holding the bike by the top tube, a roof rack or a rack that cradles the wheels is the recommendation to ensure the carbon frame isn't damaged - not good to have side pressure on a carbon tube I guess. Anyone hear of that before? Can't put a roof rack on a pick up truck and I have a bed cover so not sure what to think about that. 

The only thing they can get in a 56 is a 5.2 which is more than I'd like to spend on a bike. What's the difference between a frame on a 4 and 5 series, weight only? Same level of compliance? I couldn't justify it for just a couple pounds of weight, I can drop that on my body weight for much less than the extra grand for a 5 over a 4 even if it does have nicer components - not sure I would ever notice the difference. Doesn't look like anyone has a 4.5 in a 56cm frame either.


----------



## gooch1010 (Aug 17, 2012)

Srode, 
I just went with the Domane 4.5 myself. I read all the reviews about the ISOSPEED and the Carbon Fiber. the numb hands was also a factor in my decision.
I compared it with the Madone series and the ride on this is Awesome. The carbon comes up to speed so fast and smooth and the ride is incredible. we have a few bridges that we have to cross when we ride and they would jar your teeth loose. Not so with the Domane. I can even stay seated as we cross with this bike. 
the Ultegra components are leaps over the Tiagra that I did have on my old bike.I noticed you said the rear cassette was a 12/28 - mine came with an 11/28
As far as the durability of the carbon fiber? Its been around for quite awhile now and I decided to give it a try. Besides, Trek seems to have a very good warranty on their frames against damage or breakage
so I figured why not.
Keep in mind I have only been riding just over a year so I don't have much experience except in the not unclipping and falling over category and I have done just fine in that area. ( 4 times in all LOL )


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice folks! I've decided to get a carbon fiber bike now - I took a 58cm 4.5 Domane for a ride today - it was nice. The pedals axis were about 1.5cm behind the bottom of my knee cap, and the seat was about even with the bars when the seat height was adjusted for me on the bike I might need to drop the seat a tad yet) The stems on both the 56 and 58 are both 100mm length and the effective top tube length is 1.5cm difference between the 56 and 58. I was more stretched out on the hoods and was choking up on them when comfortable but I would guess with a bit more flexibility I would be on the hoods right (I am new to road bikes) There's 30mm in 3 spacers to drop the bars if I want to, and I could move the seat forward some. I like the carbon fiber and will Probably order a 5.2 Domane Monday, just have to decide between the 56 or 58cm. My test ride on the 56 was more comfortable but I rode it for longer - only 15 miles on the 58cm 4.5 and 26miles on the 56cm 2.3, the geometry doesn't change between the levels on the Domane except the head tube is about 1.5cm taller on the 4.5 and 5.2 than the 2.3 Thoughts on the sizing?


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

My advice on sizing would be to ask the guys at the shop. They'll be able to do more for you than us since they can see you sitting on both of them and all of your proportions. All of this talk is making me want to ride a Domane though for sure.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

deleted..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Srode said:


> Thanks for all the advice folks! I've decided to get a carbon fiber bike now - I took a 58cm 4.5 Domane for a ride today - it was nice. The pedals axis were about 1.5cm behind the bottom of my knee cap, and the seat was about even with the bars when the seat height was adjusted for me on the bike I might need to drop the seat a tad yet) The stems on both the 56 and 58 are both 100mm length and the effective top tube length is 1.5cm difference between the 56 and 58. I was more stretched out on the hoods and was choking up on them when comfortable but I would guess with a bit more flexibility I would be on the hoods right (I am new to road bikes) There's 30mm in 3 spacers to drop the bars if I want to, and I could move the seat forward some. I like the carbon fiber and will Probably order a 5.2 Domane Monday, just have to decide between the 56 or 58cm. My test ride on the 56 was more comfortable but I rode it for longer - only 15 miles on the 58cm 4.5 and 26miles on the 56cm 2.3, the geometry doesn't change between the levels on the Domane except the head tube is about 1.5cm taller on the 4.5 and 5.2 than the 2.3 Thoughts on the sizing?


My advice is to hold off on your order until you get the sizing issue sorted out.

I say this because I've been reading through this thread and (no offense meant) I don't think you know enough about sizing/ fit to be taking on the responsibility... nor should you. This is the reason noobs patronize reputable LBS's, so that they'll get sizing/ fitting assistance.

If this shop isn't offering any guidance, find another, because this purchase represents a sizable investment on your part. And if you get sizing wrong, you won't fully remedy that with tweaks to fit - and component level isn't going to make fit any better.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Good advice guys, I'm going to stop in at the shop Monday and have them set a 56 and 58 up on trainers and look at me sitting on both of them. It's hard to evaluate riding position when the person assisting you is standing in the front of the bike over the wheel holding on to the bar instead of off to the side. It is a decent investment so I want to make sure I get it right.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

rentlef said:


> The falling due to the pedal issue is something to consider but working on a carbon frame should not be that big of an issue if you pay attention. If you know that you are going to ride then buy the best frame you can afford. You can always upgrade wheels but upgrading the remaining components most of the time is not a good investment.
> 
> Ultimately the key is finding the bike that fits and then riding it.


I tend to think that a carbon frame is strong enough to survive the typical "0 mph" clipless pedal tumble. :wink:


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Hope so! I don't plan on any more fall overs but suppose nobody does. Going to order the 5.2 Monday after a trip to the shop to choose the size. Should have it for the long weekend. Hope to get some riding in after my deck staining project is done


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Ended up ordering th 58 after the shop folk measured and watched me on a level trainer with the 56 and the 58. The 56 had my body angle about right but they thought I was too close to the front of the bike compared to the crank. The 58 had me stretched out more to reach the hoods but the body / legs / crank position was right. They preferred a shorter stem on the 58 than moving the seat back or using an offset post to get me set up right on the bike. Using a 90mm stem instead of the 100mm stock should put me in the right angle with the same stretch. Plus the additional head tube height should help me ride longer as the years roll by and in the near term. My major complaint with my dual sport is too much weight on my hands making them get numb after 20 miles or so and this should get more weight of my hands. I am 55 now and would like to keep riding this bike for a good long time to come. Should have it Saturday for my first ride on it. Hopefully it's not raining but it looks like a pretty good chance of it right now unfortunately.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I just saw this earlier today: Pinkbike Visits The Santa Cruz Test Lab Video - YouTube

It's a video of the Santa Cruz folks going to town on a CF frame.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

That's an impressive video! 

Picked up the 5.2 Friday night but only had time for a 10 mile ride on it before I had to get ready for Cruise night with the Camaro and my Son. Threatened rain all day Saturday with a few drops falling here and there so I didn't take it out. This morning I did a 50 mile ride on it - very nice, I am a way happy camper! It's smooth riding and begs to be ridden hard. Took a few hills at the end of my ride pushing hard out of the saddle and it's just very responsive, sooooo much better than my Dual Sport 8.4 Trek. 50 miles is my longest ride so far, and I was doing fine no pain except: 

My only pick is the saddle is hard on my uretha / prostrate area. Not sure if it will break in or if I just need to replace it. Nice looking saddle so I hate to give up too soon on it. Thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Srode said:


> Picked up the 5.2 Friday night but only had time for a 10 mile ride.. This morning I did a 50 mile ride on it - 50 miles is my longest ride so far, and I was doing fine no pain except:
> 
> My only pick is the saddle is hard on my uretha / prostrate area. Not sure if it will break in or if I just need to replace it. Nice looking saddle so I hate to give up too soon on it. Thoughts?


Could be fit, could be form, could be you and the saddle aren't going to get along... and it could be some combination of all three. But you've only had the bike for a few days and done 2 rides, so IMO it's too early to say for certain it's the saddle.

Set up correctly, a saddle supports a riders rear weight at the sit bones. From your description, that's not happening, so (together) you and your fitter need to determine the cause and remedy it. Fit and form go hand in hand because (as one example) if reach is excessive you're apt to be positioned too far forward on the saddle, resulting in weight being borne ahead of the sit bones. Same would apply if the saddle tipped slightly down at the front, resulting in your sliding forward. 

Conversely, fit may be correct, but your form may have degraded as fatigue set in, so it's important for you to think about when the discomfort began. If all was well for the first 40 miles or so, I'd lean towards it being form related. Earlier onset of discomfort would indicate a possible fit issue - or possibly not the right saddle for you. But (again) it's too early to know this for sure.

My advice is to think about when this occurred, and let that be your guide. If you think it could be form, hold off on asking the fitter to tweak saddle adjustments. If you think it's more a saddle position issue (possibly not leveled), ask them to check that. Might not be a bad idea to do that even if you suspect form, just to be sure.


----------



## jwhitman (Feb 11, 2013)

Srode, the standard saddle on your bike is 138mm. I'm guessing your saddle is too small based on your size (6'1 & 200 lb) and an earlier post that you find yourself trying to get further back on the saddle.


Verify your sit bone, get a better saddle, and verify your fit.


----------



## matty1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice read, I am looking for my first bike and have the same questions. Have to hit 5 posts first.


----------

